# Need help with with exchanging



## hunt.brian (Jun 20, 2011)

I have not exchanged in ten years, and I know the standard stuff I read frequently.  However, what are the in-outs of trading that  I have forgotten or maybe never fully understood?
brian


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello Brian,

Please call us at 1-800-854-2324 and we'll walk you step by step. 
Our webiste is also full of great information www.platinuminterchange.com

Have a great day!


----------

